# Hotbox sounds on Phoenix R9 files



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

Firstly thanks to Paul Birch for the tip about setting the forward/reverse horn and bell values to 1, it cured most of the problems I was having with a new P8 board that I installed in one of our USAT F3s.

I was just wondering if anyone knew how to turn off the the new hotbox chatter that is triggered by F5 please? I'm using the phoenix sound software through their USB cable, and I just can't seem to locate the settings for this feature. I need to free up F5 for something else, so I would like a way to either turn it off, or at least move it up to a higher function number like F11 or F12.
Any help you can give me with this would be much appreciated!

Many thanks,
Gavin


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure you have selected the "advanced" level when you open the program. Select the hot box icon. Change the DCC function control from F5 to none.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jim, 

Thanks for the reply. I already have the "advanced" level selected as I use to set-up all the relevant DCC functions. The problem I have is that there is no icon displayed for "hotbox" on the menu. I have all the other standard ones such as "terminals", "DCC" and even the new "Station Announcement" box, but nothing for the hotbox sounds. I think maybe it might be a bug in the F3 & F7 files? Or maybe a bug in the programmer software itself? The funny thing is that under the "DCC" menu, F5 is listed as "none" but the hotbox sound continues to operate on F5, even when I have assigned F5 to something else such as the coupler clank. 

I'm just not sure what I'm doing wrong...! 

Thanks again, 
Gavin


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Give Phoenix a call. Have you tried downloading the file and reloading it?


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, I originally downloaded it to start with as my ROM files were all too old for the newer Phoenix boards. I've tried re-loading the R9 file a few times to see if this would cure it but unfortunately it hasn't. I've sent Phoenix an email over the weekend, but I'll give them a buzz next week if I haven't heard anything. 

Thanks again for the help, 
Gavin


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

With the current software you will an icon for chatter and hot box.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gavin, 

Have you downloaded the latest FULL install files OR the upgrade PROGRAM files only(NO ROM files)? Dated June 22, 2012 Version 11 for the full install. Version 1.1.100 for the program only files (dated May 14, 2012). NOT just the new ROM files. Just thinking outloud. Sounds to me like you have an old install program file.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Thanks for all your help. I think that must be the problem as I only downloaded the ROM file for this install. I haven't updated the program software in a while so maybe that is the root of it. I'll try that out tomorrow asap! 

Thanks, 
Gavin


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Gary, that was it exactly! My software was out of date, just downloaded and installed the full thing and everything was all as it should be! It's always the most obvious thing that you overlook first! 

Thanks again for all your help guys, 
Gavin


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By supagav on 01 Oct 2012 05:04 AM 
Thanks Gary, that was it exactly! My software was out of date, just downloaded and installed the full thing and everything was all as it should be! It's always the most obvious thing that you overlook first! 

Thanks again for all your help guys, 
Gavin 
I'm happy to hear it worked for you.


----------

